# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A bën kamomili mirë për bebet?

## ela11

vajza ime ka pak gjuhen me disa pucra ne fund afer grykes dhe ben cben nxjer gjuhen me thane beja me kamomil ,ben mire kamomili se kam frike ti jap ,e kam tre muaj ketu ne amerik nuk i japin as uje bebeve mos ju jep thone dhe ushqim i nisin 6 muaj une them qe vall ngopet deri 6 muaj pa ushqim,,ne shiperi e nisin me shpejt ushqimin e di  une dhe 4  muaj

----------


## loneeagle

Po kamamil eshte i mire per femijet por jo per ket problem. Doktori rekomandon rreth 1oz ne dite nese ka dhimbje barku ndryshe mos ia jep sepse e le te pergjumesh femijen.  btw mos ma merr per keq po ku jeton ti? Sepse ketu ne usa per cdo problem kontakton pediatrin biles kane 24/7 people on call. Mos degjo cfare te thone por gjithmon konsulto pediatrin. Me cfare po thua kjo i ndodh femijve qe jane ne formula i krijon dicka ne fyt qe me kalimine kohes largohet.

----------


## anita340

Pershendetje ela.
 Po te tregoj pervojen time me vajzen. E kam ushqyer me gji dhe mjekja jone me ka thene se bebja ska nevoje as per uje as per ndonje gje tjeter. Gjithsesi ajo me tha qe nese une deshiroja patjeter mund ti jipja uje ose edhe caj po kurrsesi te embelsuar. Ajo se preferonte ama.Bebja qe ushqehet me gji nuk ka nevoje per ushqim shtese deri 6 muaj e gjysme dmth ne muajin e shtate. Une e kam fillu me 6 muaj e nje jave me patate e karrota. E pata provu me caj kamomile kur ishte tre mujsh dhe meqe nuk e donte kam hequr dore. Tani qe ka 16 e ca  pin vetem uje (dhe qumsht po qumshti nuk llogaritet te lengjet me) ,nuk do as lengje e as caj .Kete te fundit po provoje tia jape por kot.
Ndic instiktin, kamomile nuk i ben dem meqe ka gjuhen me pucrra.


Ps. ylleshe,konsultova mjeken per vajzen dhe si ti ,me tha ska ndonje rrezik. Pa vetem pak uje ne vesh dhe si dha fare rendesi.

----------


## freeopen

Atje ne amerike me duket se kane pje...ur! Femija im tashti mbush 5-muaj dhe qe ne muajin e dyte pediatri na keshilloi ti japim uje sa here qe te deshiroje femija (imagjino temperatura 38-39°).Per kamomilin tha qe nqs e pelqen jepini (por disa thone qe femija ka veshtiresi  te dale jashte nga kamomili)
Sa per ushqim ne fillim te muajit te katert pediatri keshilloi qe duhet te nisim ti japim djalit pure frutash molle,banane,pjeshke, si dhe ne qumesht biskota.Ne fund te muajit te peste do nisim me perimet dhe keshtu ne vazhdim. (Jetoj ne Itali)
 ps.Me jete te gjate vajza.

----------


## PINK

USA eshte vendi me I mire per te rritur femijet or ti lart. Se nuk shkon apo pyet doktorin kjo qe ka hapur temen eshte gje tjeter.

----------


## loneeagle

Freeman formula eshte gjysem uje gjysem qumesht prandaj nuk eshte nevoja per uje.

----------


## freeopen

Me vjen shume keq  por Save the Children nuk ka te njejtin mendim.
http://www.swedishwire.com/politics/4304-children-in-sweden-have-best-lives

Megjithate cdo person besoj se eshte ne gjendje te vleresoje se c'fare eshte e mire per femijen e tij dhe c'fare jo.

P.s:  ironia e pa bazuar ka efekt boumerang.

----------


## ela11

tani ma mban gjuhen jashte pse e mban

----------

